# Böse Biker im Deister (H) ...



## Quen (29. März 2003)

Ohne Worte - bringt ja auch nix sich da noch drüber aufzuregen


----------



## Hattrick (29. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Ohne Worte - bringt ja auch nix sich da noch drüber aufzuregen  *



Das sieht nach einer -feindlichen Übernahme- aus  Bist Du mit Deiner Eroberung nach Hause gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (29. März 2003)

Naja, ist ja auch kein schlechter Team-Truck 

Aber mal ehrlich, da wird uns MTB'lern immer vorgeworfen wir würden mit unseren breiten Reifen Bodenerosionen verursachen ... daß ich nicht  muß  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Quen (29. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> 
> Das sieht nach einer -feindlichen Übernahme- aus  Bist Du mit Deiner Eroberung nach Hause gefahren ?  *


Nööö  - das Storck war dann doch *etwas* fixer auf den Trails...

@Harry... ich hab leider "vergessen" die eine Spur von diesem Monster zu fotografieren - hole ich das nä. mal nach... auf jeden Fall bekommst Du echt Angst wenn Du die ca. 60cm tiefe (!) Spur siehst.


----------



## framecrusher (31. März 2003)

Ist das der neue Shuttle - Service hoch zum Annaturm ?


----------



## momme (4. April 2003)

hay quen!

wo sind die heger und pfleger den mit den geräten gerade unterwegs? sind die leckeren strecken bedroht?

momme!


----------



## Quen (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *hay quen!
> 
> wo sind die heger und pfleger den mit den geräten gerade unterwegs? sind die leckeren strecken bedroht?
> ...


Hallo momme!

Bin gerade zurück von einer Deister-Inspektion!

Alles nach wie vor im grünen Bereich -  die 'fleissigen Waldarbeiter' pflügen nur so etwas kreuz und quer durch den Wald 

Btw: war heute das zweite Mal komplett ungefedert unterwegs  Nur auf dem Frankweg tut es etwas weh...


----------



## momme (4. April 2003)

huch! das war ja ´ne flotte antwort!

hoffe, dass dein starrbike auch als singlespeeder unterwegs ist!   hast du dem storck die federung geklaut?

schreib mal bitte ´ne mail mit den neuesten nachrichten aus der region und was steffen richtung willingen hinbekommen hat!

wünsche euch mal wieder so ein wetter, wie ich es hier (fast) ständig habe! dachte ja schon, dass neulich der frühling doch bei euch losgeht, aber war wohl nix! kopf hoch!

momme!


----------



## sosh (5. April 2003)

na momme alter ccler  , besorg dir ma icq!


----------



## Octane (12. April 2003)

Moinsen,
wenn das mal der einzige "Trecker" wäre der im Deister so rumpflügt...

Aber wie schon gesagt - aufregen lohnt nicht...  

Das neuste was so im Umlauf ist, das der Herr *Oberförster* mit Polizeikontrollen im Deister auf den Trails gedroht/vorgewarnt hat.   guter Plan...!
Wahrscheinlich die pseudo "MTB" Cops aus Hannover City   die uns hinter her jagen müssen...  
Das wäre doch mal was!!!

@ Mr. Momme: Schön was von Dir zu lesen... wann bist in H-Town?? Der Königsweg ist etwas angeschlagen, aber sonst alles im grünen... Lass was von dir hören!!


Bis denn...


----------



## Bischi (12. April 2003)

Hehe...  den Kollegen haben Quen, Felix, Frank und ich heute auch kennenlernen dürfen...  "  Da kommen demnächst ganz grosse Aktionen mit der Polizei. Über Monate... ... das ist verboten... ...strafe... ...teuer..." BLAH 

Naja...   schau ich mir den Bombentrichter halt nächstes mal an, wenn ich in H bin 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (13. April 2003)

vor kurzem habe ich in unserem Revier ein Schild gesehen welches ich bislang nicht kannte (Vergrößerung rechts oben). War bestimmt anstrengend das Teil dort anzubringen  
Gibt es da noch mehr von, oder noch besser: Machen wir ein Quiz draus - wo ist das No-Bike-Schild ?


----------



## gage_ (13. April 2003)

@Hattrick .. das Schild scheint aber nur fuer Hardtails zu gelten ...


----------



## Hattrick (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Hattrick .. das Schild scheint aber nur fuer Hardtails zu gelten ...  *



Trekkingräder, ungefedert


----------



## momme (13. April 2003)

oder das schild meint, dass das ein trail für cc-ler ist, wegen des ge-x-ten rades!?

wenn der "ich-weiss-wo-das-schild-hängt-contest" durch ist, habe ich schon ´nen vorschlag für den nächsten wettbewerb: wer schafft es die meisten dieser schilder einzusammeln? 
oder wir verbinden das eine übel mit dem anderen durch die behauptung: hinter den ganzen trails steckt eddy von keha! der hat die alle gebuddelt! so! vielleicht erledigt sich ja dann gleich ´ne ganze menge blödsinn auf einmal!?

das mit diesem dusseligen förster wird ja immer schlimmer! er hatte ja letztes jahr schon mal gedroht: "ich kann auch anders!"! der muss mal nach sibirien abgeordert werden, da hat er dann seine ruhe mit viel wald! oller sack, der!

@octänchen: bin wohl anfang/mitte juni wieder da! bis dahin muss der förster weg sein!   freu mich schon irre auf euch und die trails! das wird ´n fest! hoffe, du hast willingen schon fest eingeplant!? wünsche eine feine zeit bis dahin!

momme!


----------



## Michael Sch (13. April 2003)

Hallo bin neu hier 
Gibt es wirklich solche Probleme mit den Förstern beim Radfahren  . Ich bin eigentlich genau aus dem Grund , um ein bißchen Streß freier durch die Wälder zu fahren , überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen mir ein MTB zu kaufen . Denn wenn ich da den gleichen ärger wie beim Moped fahren habe dann bleibe ich füleicht doch  besser beim Moped , ist einfacher damit abzuhauen     Oder man organisiert mal eine ordentliche Gelände fahrt mit Mopeds durch den Deister und danach ist der Förster froh wen da nur noch MTBs durchfahren  
 Ps bin immer noch auf der suche nach einen vernünftigen Rad


----------



## Hattrick (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael Sch _
> *Hallo bin neu hier
> Gibt es wirklich solche Probleme mit den Förstern beim Radfahren  . *



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bislang fahre ich ohne Stress durch den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *wo ist das No-Bike-Schild ? *


na, an einen Baum würde ich sagen ! (one Point foxi )


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Machen wir ein Quiz draus - wo ist das No-Bike-Schild ? *


Am Trail zum Bombenkrater?! 
Ich erkenne das an dem 3 Baum rechts im Bild. Hieß der nicht mit Vornamen Walter?


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Hattrick .. das Schild scheint aber nur fuer Hardtails zu gelten ...  *


Oder steht das Schild vielleicht am Einstieg zum Frankweg? Den sollte man ohne Fully wirklich nicht fahren


----------



## Octane (14. April 2003)

Tach,
komme gerade ausem Deister...

Die Lage scheint ernster als angenommen - hab mich ne ganze weile mit nem recht freundlichen Förster unterhalten...

Zur Sache: Diese Polizeiaktionen stehen kurz bevor und sollen nicht nur mal so zwischen durch stattfinden sondern mehr oder weniger "regelmässig". Davon betroffen sind natürlich unsere schönen Trails. Jeder Biker der abseits der breiten Wege angetroffen (und gefasst wird) löhnt 30 uro!!!
Die ganze Aktion geht mehr oder weniger direkt von der Bezirksregierung aus. Die Jäger müssen wohl richtig Kolhe zahlen um jagen zu dürfen - die beschweren sich weil keine Tiere am start sind die sie umlegen können... Und ratet mal wer daran (mit) Schuld sein soll??? Naja, dann gibt`s noch dieses Waldschutzgesetzt, woran sich die Leute natürlich dran hochziehen - da steht das halt mit den befässtigten, breiten Wegen drin... 

Der Förster hat vollstes Verständnis für unseren Sport - leider sind ihm die Hände durch seine "Vorgesetzten" (die Bezirksregierung) gebunden...
Er gab mir den Tip sich direkt an das "Waldamt" zuwenden um ne gemeinsame Lösung zusuchen... z.B. ein Stück Wald anmieten oder so... (das geht wirklich!) Aber ob das Sinn macht??

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ne Tip was man da machen kann!? 

Es mag vielleicht mal ganz lustig sein mit den Cops im Wald, aber 30 uro ist mir der Spass nicht wert!

Bis dann...


----------



## mischuwi (16. April 2003)

Das hört sich aber garnicht gut an! Ist jetzt nur die Frage, was als befestigter Weg angesehen wird. Der allseits bekannte Frankweg ist ja jetzt auch nicht erst seit zwei Wochen da, sondern schon ne ganze Weile. Und mal nebenbei bemerkt: Der wird nicht nur von Bikern benutzt, sondern an WE auch von diversen Rotsocken. Werden die dann auch zur Kasse gebeten?

Ich muss sagen, dass ich auch kein Frend von diesen Lasst-uns-mal-querfeldein-durch-die-Schonung-donnern-Typen bin! Aber soll ich jetzt nurnoch den Kammweg hoch und runter eiern? Naja warten wir mal ab was passiert. Nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird! Kann ja sein, dass sie es bei den Drohungen belassen (zur Abschreckung). Ich werde auf jedenfall mal die Augen nach den Grün-Weißen offenhalten und sofort melden, wenn mir was auffällt.


----------



## Hattrick (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *
> Das hört sich aber garnicht gut an! ... Ich werde auf jedenfall mal die Augen nach den Grün-Weißen offenhalten und sofort melden, wenn mir was auffällt. *




so machen wir es. Fragt sich nur welcher Förster das gesagt haben soll. Wenn es der aus ... gewesen ist fahren wir halt im ...  des Deisters , da gibt es auch lecker Trails


----------



## Chris77 (17. April 2003)

Hi Jungs, 
wir waren letztes Wochenende im Deister unterwegs und mußten feststellen, dass die Waldarbeiter richtig fleißig waren!  
Sämtliche Bäume, die letztes Jahr den Weg zur Hiller Hütte säumten, liegen jetzt kreuz und quer über die Wege. Da wird das Biken zum Radwandern mit geschultertem Bike. Total *******!
Den Förster haben wir aber nicht getroffen, nur gut, dass wir die Polizei Hannover (MTB- COPs) unter uns haben und die Probleme mit dem Waldmenschen dann direkt klären können. Wenn wir was genaueres hören, werd ich Euch darüber informieren. Mal sehen, was die Jungs von der Polizei zu diesem Thema in Erfahrung bringen können! 
   
Morgen starten wir um 1300 ab Waldkater zu einer Runde durch den Deister! Lockere Runde!!!!  
Waldkater- Laube- Taternpfahl- Bielstein- Springe- Hiller Hütte- Köllnischfeld- Annaturm- Waldkater. Ca. 40-50km, gewisse Ausdauer sollte vorhanden sein. Keine Anfänger! 

Bis denne chris77


----------



## chubika (17. April 2003)

Hallo,


was ist denn bei Euch los?

Malen die sich jetzt auch noch Sternchen fuer weggekratzet Biker an Ihre Schiffe?

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (19. April 2003)

BAM MEINT: 

IM DEISTERWALD, IM DEISTERWALD
DA MACHEN WIR DIE JÄGER - UNWARM...

UND LIEGEN DIE BÄUME NOCH SO QUER
WIR FAHREN TROTZDEM HIN UND HER...

Bei diesem Truppentransporter der mitten im Wald steht (ES LEBE GEORG DOUBLE VIEW BUS(C)H) tropft doch mit sicherheit Öl in den Waldboden, da muß man nur richtig suchen...
Engagierte-Naturfrundliche-Biker erstatten da Anzeige wegen Umweltverschmutzung. Dann sind die COP`s die da rumschwirren wenigstens sinnvoll beschäftigt und wir können in ruhe Radfahren. Bis demnächst...

BAM


----------



## Pan (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *vor kurzem habe ich in unserem Revier ein Schild gesehen welches ich bislang nicht kannte (Vergrößerung rechts oben). War bestimmt anstrengend das Teil dort anzubringen
> Gibt es da noch mehr von, oder noch besser: Machen wir ein Quiz draus - wo ist das No-Bike-Schild ? *



Schraube-Weg hoch, ca. 400m vor der Kreuzbuche. Links gehts zum Feggendorfer Stollen, rechts is ne Steintreppe, 10m weiter kommt rechts ein Weg raus - da hängts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (22. April 2003)

@PAN: Du hast gewonnen  

Den Preis werde ich Dir persönlich überreichen


----------



## dimb-niedersachsen (22. April 2003)

Hi folks aus Hannover und so!
So langsam kommen die Schwierigkeiten mit den anderen Waldnutzern wohl auch in Norddeutschland an. :-(  Bislang waren ja eher die Biker in BaWü, Bayern und RhPfl. davon betroffen.
In NDS ist es so, dass auf "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen" mit dem Bike gefahren werden darf. Pirschpfade, Rückelinien (da, wo der dicke Brocken die niedlichen Spuren hinterlässt) und Wanderwege sind tabu (Niedersächsisches Wald-  und Landschaftsgesetz). Was genau nun so eine "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" ist, weiß wohl keiner so recht.
Hier der die Details, wen's interessiert:

Auszug aus dem Gesetz:
§ 22
Fahren
(alt § 2, § 35 FFOG)

(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist nur auf Wegen im Sinne des § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 1 

(Einschubdes Verfassers:
§2
Wald und übrige freie Landschaft
(alt § 2 LWaldG/ § 2 BWaldG/ § 1 (3) FFOG)
(1)1Die freie Landschaft besteht aus den Natur- und Landschaftsflächen einschließlich  der dazugehörigen tatsächlich öffentlichen Wege, die nicht dem Straßenrecht unterliegen, und der zugehörigen Gewässer. Sie gliedert sich in Wald und die übrige freie Landschaft. 
Einschub Ende)

gestattet, bei Dunkelheit im Sinne des § 21 Abs. 2 Satz 2 nur auf Fahrwegen und gekennzeichneten Radwegen. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können, welche ihrer Zweckbestimmung nach nicht auch für die Fahrt im Gelände vorgesehen sind. 

(2) 1Außerhalb der tatsächlich öffentlichen Wege im Sinne des § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 1 darf mit Kraftfahrzeugen, Pferdefuhrwerken und Pferdeschlitten nicht gefahren werden. 2Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Kraftfahrzeugen auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.


Begründung:
Zu § 22 
Zu Absatz 1

Hinsichtlich des vom Gesetz zugelassenen Fahrens wird im Wesentlichen § 2 FFOG über-nommen. Dem Fahrrad in Satz 1 gleichgestellte Krankenfahrstühle sind wie im Straßenver-kehrsrecht nur motorgetriebene.

Die Begründung für die neue Beschränkung in Satz 2, dass bei Dunkelheit nur das Fahren auf Fahrwegen gestattet ist, folgt aus der Begründung zu § 21 Abs. 2 und § 27: Zu vermei-den ist ein unübersehbares Haftungsrisiko aus einer nach der Rechtsprechung weit gesteckten allgemeinen Verkehrssicherungspflicht, die sich trotz der Regelung über das Be-treten auf eigene Gefahr ergibt. Die Fahrwegdefinition hat vor allem auch Bedeutung für das Reiten, vgl. Begründung zu § 23 Abs.1.

Zu Absatz 2

Hier soll lediglich das noch nicht aus dem Straßenverkehrsrecht folgende Verbot geregelt werden, (ohne zulässige Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers oder sonstigen Grundbesitzers) in der freien Landschaft außerhalb der tatsächlich öffentlichen Wege im Sinne des § 2 Abs. 1 Satz 1 mit Kraflfahrzeugen, Pferdefuhrwerken und Pferdeschlitten zu fahren. Daher wird aus-drücklich klargestellt, dass für die tatsächlich öffentlichen Wege in diesem Gesetz keine Re-gelungen für weitere Beschränkungen getroffen werden sollen. Maßgebend sind hier Zulas-sung einschließlich Duldung durch die Grundbesitzer, Straßenverkehrsrecht, Naturschutz-recht und ggf. andere Vorschriften.

Soweit insbesondere zu Wettkampfzwecken Hundegespanne (z. B. mit Huskies), die einen Schlitten oder einen ähnlichen Wagen ziehen, trainiert werden, geht die Nutzung schon über das erholungsorientierte Betreten des Waldes und der übrigen freien Landschaft hinaus, so dass es einer zusätzlichen Verbotsregelung nicht bedarf.

Ende des Auszugs!

Für ein Naturschutzgebiet gelten nochmal andere Regeln. Hier ist die Bez.-Reg. Hannover tatsächlich gerade dran. Und derjenige, der dort dass Sagen hat, macht schon dseit langem den Kletterern das Leben schwer. Jetzt sind wir wohl auch dran. :-((


Wenn ihr allerdings im Wald eher ans FR und DH denkt, also abseits der Wege fahrt, dann seid ihr sowieso dran. Hier gibt's tatsächlich nur die Chance, mit dem Förster zu reden und 'ne legale Lösung hinzukriegen.

Wir, d. h. die DIMB ist gerade dran, einen Leitfaden zu schreiben, wie man am besten solch eine Geschichte angeht und was  es zu beachten gibt. Im Herbst sind wit damit hoffentlich so weit.


----------



## Chris77 (22. April 2003)

Da wird der Familienvater zum Schläger, um seine Familie vor wilden, bösen Biker zu schützen! Lächerlich diese kleine Spießer, die zu hause nichts zu sagen haben und dann das Maul aufreißen, als ob wir schon seine zwei Hunde totgefahren hätten, seine "Alte" in das Unterholz gedrängt hätten und dann auch noch seinem Kind im Kinderwagen ans Leder wollten! Da frage ich mich nur, wer ist hier bekloppt!?! Manche Wanderer sollten auch Wegegeld zahlen und einen Wesenstest für Spießer auf öffentlichen Wald- und Forstwegen ablegen, bevor sie mit ihrem dicken Mercedes auf den Waldparkolatz rollen dürfen!!!
Wir sind mit sechs Leuten gemütlich durch den Deister gerockt und haben nur nette ausgeglichene Wanderer am Wegesrand getroffen  , nur bei der letzten Abfahrt ist uns der Oberspießer schlechthin begegnet!!! Wenn jeder ein bißchen Rücksicht übt, klappt das auch mit den Wanderern!

Also immer schön die netten Wanderer grüßen, damit uns später nicht alle in eine Schale werfen und solche Spießer mit komischen Ideen weiterkommen. Ich möchte weiterhin durch den Deister düsen und die Natur genießen.  

Bike on, be careful and be very friendly!!!

cu chris


----------



## Hattrick (23. April 2003)

@dimb-niedersachsen
Was genau nun so eine "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg" ist, weiß wohl keiner so recht.
------

Definition "tatsächlich öffentliche Wege" lt.

Niedersächsisches Gesetz
über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung 
(NWaldLG)
Vom 21 März 2002 (Nds. GVBl. S. 112)
...

§ 25
Fahren 
	(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37). 
	(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.
------

... demnach müßte das Befahren von Wanderwegen gestattet sein. Es sei denn der Grundstückseigentümer verbietet es.

@chris77: solche ... gibt es - leider. Im Deister aber beinahe nur an Sonn- und Feiertagen in Parkplätznähe anzutreffen


----------



## dimb-niedersachsen (23. April 2003)

Noch 'nen paar Erläuterungen und dröges Gesetzeszeug! Versteht eh nun, wer sich mit dem "Verdrehen von Recht" auskennt:

Für die öffentlichen Straßen im Sinne des Straßenrechts (Bundesfernstraßengesetz, Niedersächsisches Straßengesetz), wozu nach straßenbehördlicher Widmung oder nach Über-gangsregelung auch nicht neben Fahrstraßen verlaufende Radwege oder/und Fußwege sowie Reitwege zählen, sind die Vorschriften des Gesetzentwurfs über das Betreten (Begehen, Rad fahren, Reiten und ohnehin nicht Kraftfahrzeug fahren u. Ä.), nicht anzuwenden. Demnach kann die Betretungsregelung im Gesetzentwurf, was das Fahren mit Fahrrädern und Krankenfahrstühlen anbetrifft, sich nur auf die tatsächlich öffentlichen Wege beziehen. Das sind Wege, die die verfügungsberechtigten Personen dem öffentlichen Verkehr überlassen oder auf denen sie solchen Verkehr geduldet hat, aber auch Freizeitwege im Sinne der §§ 35 ff. des Gesetzentwurfs oder aufgrund eines Flurbereinigungsverfahrens entstandene Wege. Noch nicht die rechtliche Qualität eines Weges im oben genannten Sinn haben Fuß- und Pirschpfade, Holzrückelinien, Gestelle/Abteilungslinien, Grabenränder, Feld- un Wiesenraine, durch Skiloipen verursachte Spuren nach Wegtauen des Schnees (RdErl. des ML v. 20. März 1985, Nds. MBI. S. 305, geändert durch RdErl. v. 28. Juni 1989, Nds. MBI. S. 732). Das Betretensrecht kann für die jeweilige(n) Zulassungsart(en) eines Weges den tatsächlich öffentlichen Charakter noch bestärken oder einen solchen Charakter sogar begründen (vgl. Kolodziejcok/Recken, Kom-mentar § 14 BWaldG Rdnr. 16). Das Betretensrecht umfasst aber nicht die Pflicht zur Duldung neu entstehender Wege, z. B. über Trampelpfade.


Also, ich glaube im zweiten Absatz wird deutlich, dass es alles leider gar nicht so toll aussieht. Hier müssten wir ansetzen und mehr Biker dazu bringen, sich verantwortungsbewusst im Wald zu verhalten. Die meisten tun das ja auch, aber die wenigen, die es nicht tun, reichen, um uns Schrereien zu machen. 

Und Druck machen kann man eben nur, wenn man 'ne große Gruppe um sich schaart und auf politischer Ebene die richtigen Knöpfe drückt. Ohne Lobby geht da gar nix.


----------



## Rabbit (23. April 2003)

Moin!
Sagt mal, gibt es die Texte eigentlich auch in deutsch? 


> _Original geschrieben von dimb-niedersachsen _
> *Und Druck machen kann man eben nur, wenn man 'ne große Gruppe um sich schaart und auf politischer Ebene die richtigen Knöpfe drückt. Ohne Lobby geht da gar nix. *


Dann soll sich die Bikeindustrie mal für "uns" einsetzen. Die wollen doch schließlich diese schönen, teueren MTBs auch verkaufen, oder nicht? 
Und wenn ich hier wieder so sehe, welche Kleinigkeiten doch so alle gesetzlich geregelt sind, wo es für mein befinden eigentlich nur ein wenig Toleranz, Rücksicht und gesunden Menschenverstandes bedarf, da sag' ich nur: *armes Deutschland!*
Allmählich glaube ich auch, die Geschichte vom freien Bürger ist nur eine Lügengeschichte. Wo bitte schön darf man sich denn noch frei bewegen?
Ich hoffe nur die Politiker kommen mal wieder zur Vernunft und kümmern sich endlich um wirklich wichtige Dinge!!!!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## deisterbiker (11. Juli 2003)

Was macht ihr Euch eigentlich da so´n Kopf drum?
Wer soll das denn kontrollieren? Da lach ich ja jetzt schon....
Hab übrigens vor 14 Tagen die Cops im Wald gesehen, auf dem Kammweg kurz vor´m Nordmannsturm---keine Ahnung, was die gesucht haben, aber mit nem Streifenwagen hätten die echt schlechte Karten gehabt, als wir rechts runter sind...
(Kein Witz, war echt n Streifenwagen im Wald!)

CU 

www.deisterbiker.de


----------



## two2one (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Moin!
> Sagt mal, gibt es die Texte eigentlich auch in deutsch?
> 
> ...



Eh, die Baum hat's echt nicht böse gemind.

Recht hast du aber....

Gruss
Nat


----------



## Hattrick (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von deisterbiker _
> *Hab übrigens vor 14 Tagen die Cops im Wald gesehen, auf dem Kammweg kurz vor´m Nordmannsturm---keine Ahnung, was die gesucht haben, (Kein Witz, war echt n Streifenwagen im Wald!)
> 
> CU
> ...



Das kommt schon vor. Wenn sich z.B. eine Fußball-Nationalmannschaft im Trainingslager Barsinghausen befindet. Die kümmern sich aber nicht um Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

